
Accident: Westjet B738 at Orlando on May 18th 2019, laser injures pilot - cmurf
http://avherald.com/h?article=4c845b48&opt=0
======
cmurf
Accident applies because of injury to persons, if it were a gear up landing
it'd be a 'serious incident'. [https://pilot-protection-
services.aopa.org/news/2016/may/04/...](https://pilot-protection-
services.aopa.org/news/2016/may/04/did-i-just-have-an-accident-or-an-incident)

